# BFN - please help!



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi - just got BFN and that was my final attempt at becoming a mum.

Does anyone know of any websites or help with trying to come to terms with never having children.  I think I have seen something advertised but can't remember where.

Please let me know.
Donna
(so sad)


----------



## sally60 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Donna,

I just read your last posts following your BFN and had to respond. I'm so sorry - and I just wanted to mail to say that you aren't alone and there is alot of support available to help you in coming to terms with where you are at and where you want to go from here...

I saw that you have already found the living childfree thread and certainly there are lots of people there who should be able to help. The organisation I think you may be refering to is 'More to life'? (you can find information and the opportunity to join them at: http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/3f.php)

Blurb from their site reads:

_More to Life is a national network, which is part of I N UK and is dedicated solely to providing a support service to couples who, involuntarily, will remain childless. The vision of MTL is that people who have a life without children, whether they have had unsuccessful treatment or have never had treatment, should not feel isolated and alone. We recognise that individuals and couples have a need to grieve, and we offer them the support to help them to do so and to adjust to this new time in their lives.

More to Life has a lending library of useful books, factsheets and a regular newsletter. There is a network of members throughout the UK, some who link up in person or over the telephone offering mutual support.

More information and details of membership of More to Life can be sought by contacting our head office on 08701 188088_

Some women on the living childfree thread may also tell you more about a 2 day workshop being run in November (In London) that tries to help women at a crossroads, and potentially at the end of treatment come to terms and let go. I'm unfortunatley living in Australia so unable to attend but you might want to look into it as you look at ways to grieve and heal. (certainly I have spoken to someone coming to terms with childlessness who attended the workshop and found it invaluable ..)

Again I am so sorry that your last treatment failed - and even more that my being sorry can't change the situation...

My thoughts and best wishes are with you

Lucy


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello Donna

I'm so sorry to read your news  

Sorry I don't know of a Web site have you asked at the clinic they may know of one.

Sorry again 

Love and  
Liz


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Donna, just got a BFN myself a few days ago so can sympathise with you, to an extent. I fortunately have other options 2 explore still. I really do feel for u and I hope u find support with dealing with it all. 
Take care
Love Zebra x


----------

